# Bearded dragon and set up wanted in nottingham



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

heya, I'm looking into getting a bearded dragon but the cost of the initial set up is a bit daunting. Would anyone be able to help? The main thing is the vivarium itself, does anyone have one their beardie has outgrown or just one that's not needed anymore?
advice about the set-up would also be appreciated. I've had conflicting advice from the pet shops in Nottingham about heat mats and heat rocks.
thanks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Heat rocks are generally not considered necessary, and many older brands are unthermostatted meaning there is no heating regulation which can lead to burns - a nice big garden rock (cleaned and sterilised) placed under the basking spot will do the job nicely.

As for heat mats, well there's no real "correct" answer here, many people with bearded dragons don't use heat mats - quite a lot (including myself) do. If you do use a heat mat, you want to make sure it's on a thermostat and that the dragon cannot directly access it (ie. there's substrate on time, I myself use slate tiles or lino). Many people don't use much night time heating at all - that will depend on your house, and others will use a ceramic (no light) or red bulb for night time heating (Again on a thermostat).

Personally I like heat mats and have never had a problem with them on a thermostat with beardies - 90% of the year they don't switch on at all in my house, and just give a boost to the night time temperatures in the coldest months.

If you're looking for a beardie or setup second hand I'd recommend scrolling down to the classifieds section (Reptile Classifieds - Exotics for Sale and Wanted - Reptile Forums) where you can search for adverts near you, or put up a wanted ad


----------



## lisa1985 (Sep 28, 2013)

thunder_cat said:


> heya, I'm looking into getting a bearded dragon but the cost of the initial set up is a bit daunting. Would anyone be able to help? The main thing is the vivarium itself, does anyone have one their beardie has outgrown or just one that's not needed anymore?
> advice about the set-up would also be appreciated. I've had conflicting advice from the pet shops in Nottingham about heat mats and heat rocks.
> thanks


Hi i have a 5ft vivarium set up with everything also 1year old male dragon included in price if you are still looking for one my contact number is 07412761734


----------

